# Scared about starting college :(



## Ceilidh (Apr 10, 2009)

So, next September I will be starting an art and design BTEC course in my local college. I was meant to start this year but had to stop going due to panic attacks and other medical problems .____. I thought everything would run smoothly this time round as my sister _was_ going to be my student teacher (she's taking a teaching course) but she has decided to drop it as she doesn't like it very much. Once again I know nobody in my class  and it's freaking me out. I'm trying to be positive as I'm _slightly _more social than I was last year and I know I'm going to have to start at one point.

Blah  What I want to know is college any different to school? I got bullied a lot in school for being so shy and it made the whole SAS a million times worse.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

College was different for me than school. People tend to mind their own business and generally act more grown-up. I hope it all goes ok for you


----------



## danstelter (Jan 16, 2009)

veron said:


> College was different for me than school. People tend to mind their own business and generally act more grown-up. I hope it all goes ok for you


This is how college generally is - most people just leave you to yourself and go about their day. I did have some negative experiences with people being mean a few times, but nothing severe. The hardest part is the night life, where everyone is looking to dominate each other and be the "coolest." As an SA person it may be wise for you to avoid the night life, unless you're just hanging out with a good group of close friends who respect you.


----------



## Ceilidh (Apr 10, 2009)

I sort of made friends to this girl in college last year (I went for the first few days) and she asked me to come out with her and some friends on the weekend O____o I ended up telling her I had the flu the night before and didn't go to college the week after to make it look true and not to hurt her feelings. Then I just stopped going a few weeks after. 

Thanks for the replies by the way  I appreciate them.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

i have been bulllied in school as well.but i'm really unsociable at that time.i only talk to my 2,3 friends and that's all.my college life just started still a long way to go.compare to me in hs i'm so much more sociable now.if i'm still like the me in high school i think it'll be more terrible.i learn that it's really hard to be in college without friends.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Nobody knows anybody so don't worry, you are not alone.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I stayed over at a college with some Juniors and they were really nice actually. When I told them I didn't drink and had never drank before I didn't get made fun of they actually respected me. They even invited me to got to a party with them. But at that point my SA was hitting a wall and I couldn't do it. Although I think partying with Juniors you don't really know when your not even in college yet would be intimidating for anyone lol. A point my therapist made. From the whole thing I found college to be a whole lot more hospitiable then high school. Seemed alot less cliqueish and you could be yourself easier too.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

College is a lot different than what we are used to in high school. For the most part, everyone minds their own business and the little cliques that ruled us back then become irrelevant. Honestly, back when I was a useful member of society, people didn't even notice I was there unless I wanted them to. Sit in the back, take notes, then head to the next class. Even arriving late, I never had a problem. Everyone was very mature. Considering I was bullied a lot in high school, also for being shy, it was a nice change of pace. Go for it, it's a great experience and one that I seriously miss.


----------



## lilgreenmouse (Jun 14, 2009)

I was exceptionally shy when I first entered university too: new city, new life. But even though going to the first few classes where I didn't know anybody or what to expect was very intimidating, that was also the great part about it: I didn't know anybody, and neither did they! That meant that no one knew how I was back in HS, and if I was little awkward in the beginning, it was completely normal. After 2 weeks I was going out with people for lunch and it got easier to open up and not *force* myself to be outgoing. It just came naturally.
And even though the clique thing still exists in college, it's way better than HS. Now if you still can't find the energy and courage to go up and talk to people, don't stress about it either: many people really do go about their day just going from class to class and not socializing much, and no one cares! Rarely would anyone go out of their way to deliberately intimidate *you* (out of the hundred other students).

That little thought right there should alleviate some of your anxiety, and you'll do great. =)


----------



## justforester (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm pretty anxious of going to college next year also. I just don't want to be alone. I don't want to just go to classes and work my 4 years. I'm not afraid of being bullied, I'm extremely worried I'll be alone.... Honestly, I'd rather just end my life then spend another 4 years that way. Seriously.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Ceilidh said:


> So, next September I will be starting an art and design BTEC course in my local college. I was meant to start this year but had to stop going due to panic attacks and other medical problems .____. I thought everything would run smoothly this time round as my sister _was_ going to be my student teacher (she's taking a teaching course) but she has decided to drop it as she doesn't like it very much. Once again I know nobody in my class  and it's freaking me out. I'm trying to be positive as I'm _slightly _more social than I was last year and I know I'm going to have to start at one point.
> 
> Blah  What I want to know is college any different to school? I got bullied a lot in school for being so shy and it made the whole SAS a million times worse.


Oh, I can relate to you on this one. I was supposed to start college last September, but I completely freaked out on the day and let it pass me by. I still haven't got the courage to apply this September, so good on you for doing that at least.

Obviously I can't really give you any effective advice on how college might differ from school, but I will say that since you've had the courage to apply this year, you must be pretty determined not to let SA hold you back. Which is obviously a really good thing.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

You don't need to be scared, just know that college is light years away from high school. I started college three years ago and the one thing I noticed was the freedom I had, I loved it to death.

But at the same time you have to develop your own motivation to go there and get good grades. I dropped out twice but I have now learned that invaluable skill, and I will be forever in debt to my college for making me a much more disciplined person.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

im starting an art program at my college this fall too. i am sooo nervous. i went to school last year but i was too scared to go into the art program so i did a bunch of basic classes. i kind of wasted a year, but all the classes i took i need for my major anyway. i feel more comfortable now though, i think being use to the campus and having met some of the teachers i will have helped me though.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ceilidh said:


> So, next September I will be starting an art and design BTEC course in my local college. I was meant to start this year but had to stop going due to panic attacks and other medical problems .____. I thought everything would run smoothly this time round as my sister _was_ going to be my student teacher (she's taking a teaching course) but she has decided to drop it as she doesn't like it very much. Once again I know nobody in my class  and it's freaking me out. I'm trying to be positive as I'm _slightly _more social than I was last year and I know I'm going to have to start at one point.
> 
> Blah  What I want to know is college any different to school? I got bullied a lot in school for being so shy and it made the whole SAS a million times worse.


Hey Ceilidh, you should definitely continue doing it...art doesn't require much communication anyway and it's alot quieter than most lessons. Art has this "atmosphere" about it - it's quiet but in a good way and I think in that sense, it's actually easier to connect to people.
I heard the BTEC art and design course is alot of work though (as with any college course actually) so good luck!


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

If you can get through the immaturity of high school, then college is not an issue.


----------

